# JDK in Netbeans einstellen



## _Smash_ (3. Okt 2004)

Hallo

Wie kann ich in Netbeans 3.6 eine neue JDK (java 5) als Standard eintragen?

Danke


----------



## _Smash_ (4. Okt 2004)

ok für alle die es interessiert

-jdkhome in ide.cfg neu eintragen


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Okt 2004)

Ich hab's auch noch nicht gemacht, sollte aber so funktionieren:
Im Installationsverzeichnis von NetBeans im Unterverzeichnis _bin_ findest Du eine Datei namens _ide.cfg_.
Diese Datei öffnest Du mit einem Texteditor und änderst den Pfad zum JDK-Verzeichnis.
Der Eintrag könnte z.B. etwa so aussehen:

```
-jdkhome "C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0"
```
Speichere die Datei ab und starte NetBeans neu.


----------



## _Smash_ (6. Okt 2004)

sagte ich das nicht in meinem 2. post?


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2004)

Ja, aber ich musste mich, nach dem ich den Beitrag angefangen hatte, zwischen durch mal ums Baby kümmern, da warst Du dann doch schneller. ;-)


----------

